# Sheet pan cakes



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Though a chef, I'm NOT a pastry chef!

OK, I have half (13"x18") and full (18"x26") sheet pans that are 1" deep. How can I use those for sheet cakes?

Do I need "pan extenders"?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Definitely.

I only use them without extenders if making sheet cake tortes with very thin layers,  otherwise not only does the batter ooze over the side of the pan, it doesn't have the straight edges suitable for frosting.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

No...you can bake in sheet pans without extenders. What will happen when you go to make a layered cake is that your sides will just have to be trimmed straight, as the pan sides are angular.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Agree with lulu.

Much easier and more efficient to bake one 2-3 in tall cake and torte than to have to make multiple 1 inch and stack.

There is another option...

I am not aware of what kind of pricing Pete can get, but IMO I would work the numbers from all sides... a good (3 in) full sheet (and a divider for smaller recipes) or a set of extenders.

I have never worked with them (extenders), but can see where you may loose batter trying to fit the straight with the angle as Ross has pointed out.

mimi


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

The extender allows you to have straight sides, and a taller cake than if you were not using an extender.  We have lots of the half sheet sizes (mostly we use them when making cheesecake sheets) and I've just started using them for regular cake batter and they work well.

Because so many new staff think the straight corners go on the bottom; they don't; you put the angled corner down against the pan


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks all.

For a standard sheet pan, 1" depth, what weight, or volume, of batter is recommended?

Half Sheet (12"-13"x18") Cups? Ounces?
Full Sheet (18"x24"-26") Cups? Ounces?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

To figure out how much batter you will need.....

Fill pan with water and then pour off into a measuring cup.

Then half that for batter amt  (unless you do like me and use recipes that don't have a huge rise, I always pour about 2/3 of the way full).

mimi


----------

